# Rock the Frock!



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of "Trash the Dress" or "Rock the Frock"?

For those that haven't, it is the idea that instead of a bride taking her wedding gown and putting it in the closet where it will be moth eaten and yellowed, she has a photography shoot down where it has one last go round. Of course being stark white, the dirtier the locale like an old abandoned building, shore, or warehouse; the better. For us...farmers that we are, we chose a muddy field that we had just cleared from forest into field! I thought some of you might enjoy the pictures of that day since it includes a John Deere 850C bulldozer.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

hmmm, interesting idea but I think I'll just let mine get moth eaten and yellow  . Just too sentimental or :wub: .

Beautiful bride & nice looking dozer!

Shelia


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

RuttedField said:


> Has anyone ever heard of "Trash the Dress" or "Rock the Frock"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you play dirty pool!!!  From the evidence on her upper torso, you PUSHED her into the mud.  You probably pushed cake onto her face, too?? Oh, the humanity!! 

You both appear happy and blessed.

73, Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

She better watch out she could get welder burns,lol.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I am new to the sight so I tried deleting the last photo, but it still appears. I was not aware of how it looked full size until after it was loaded. It does not show anything I know, but the angle could be construed as suggestive, so I am sorry if it offended anyone; I tried to delete it afterwards.

On a better note, we have done a bunch of silly photo shoots over the years. We love the 1930's and that is how our kitchen looks; complete with pitcher pump, slate trim and wide pine floors, so one time we went to a local railroad dressed like the 1940's which was fun to do too. But we also did a Little Red Riding Hood photo shoot where I was dressed up like a logger that saved her. Again fun. There has been a few others, but only one where she was paid as a model. A friend was opening a hair salon and she did her hair up and then did a video and a photo shoot of her for promotional stuff for it.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

RockyHill said:


> hmmm, interesting idea but I think I'll just let mine get moth eaten and yellow  . Just too sentimental or :wub: .
> 
> Beautiful bride & nice looking dozer!
> 
> Shelia


Yeah we know what you mean and feel the same way!

We could not ruin my wife's wedding dress, but still wanted to do a Trash the Dress photo shoot, so we simply went to Goodwill (a used clothing store) and bought an old wedding dress and ruined that instead! We didn't have a lot to pick from at Goodwill that was for sure, but it was not exactly our style of wedding dress either. I'll include a picture of her real wedding dress and the one we muddied up so you can see the difference.

Thank you for the kind words though. She really is beautiful...and it really pushes stumps, trees and rocks too! (The bulldozer and not the wife, she only pushed a few priceless daughters out) :lol:

As for who pushed who, here is the proof!


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like you guys are having lots of fun


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Never heard of that tradition but it looks like a blast, thanks for sharing!


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

My son is a photographer: tymcneeley.com

Sometimes his work is edgy, sometimes I call it weird!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks like good fun an I enjoyed the photos

When you upload pics and then click "add to post" or whatever it says, it puts the pics where your cursor was when u clicked. In the case of the last photo that has the little dot next to it, you did not click add to post, but it will still be attached (as it is) unless you click on "delete" (which is right next to the "add to post option"). If you wish, you can edit the post and still delete any unintended photos. 
73, Mark


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I am okay with it, I just don't want others to be offended. But since its been talked about so much, I'll just leave it up so people see it and don't get the wrong idea and think was worse then it is.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RuttedField said:


> I am okay with it, I just don't want others to be offended. But since its been talked about so much, I'll just leave it up so people see it and don't get the wrong idea and think was worse then it is.


[/QUOTE]

RuttedField, great post!!, reminds me of the fisherman who advertised for a wife and ask all those interested to send picture of their boat. Looks like in your case, you did excellent, you got a tractor, dozer, a welder, along with a beautiful bride (and an 'extra' wedding dress)..


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

RuttedField said:


> I am okay with it, I just don't want others to be offended. But since its been talked about so much, I'll just leave it up so people see it and don't get the wrong idea and think was worse then it is.


I tried to edit it but may have deleted the wrong pic.Sorry if I did.

When editing a pic it just shows a bunch of numbers on my end.I deleted the last one but it is still there?????

I'd be more worried about her being offended then the guys on Haytalk.You have to live with her we don't.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

30's were good, back then kids knew to say yes sir and no mam, they also knew to be seen and not heard unlike the ones today throwing a screaming hissy fit in a store because they didn't get what they wanted, they also didn't rule the homes either. Back then men were men, woman were woman and everybody knew which bathroom to use. A man always wore a hat in public and women wore heels with their wedding dress instead of flip flops. Have I ever mentioned how the sound of flip flops drives me insane?

30's were good, figured myself to be more of a 40's and 50's guy, maybe even early 60's, the rest of the 60's and 70's you can keep that happy dappy load of crappy.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah I like the 40's too. Not so much the 50's though. It is not because I think it is a bad era, just more of the clothing style, but I definitely love the 1930's.

Near me there is an old drive in that on Saturday Nights in the summer, you can drive your old cars too. I am more into trucks, so I would like to take an old truck (an old Kelly-Springfield chain drive truck would be perfect) with my wife, and with Benny Goodman on the radio belting out "Sing, Sing, Sing"; I would love to swing dance with Katie in the headlights! Of course it would help if I knew how to dance, much less SWING DANCE! I looked up doing lessons one time, and found a place not far from us, BUT with 4 young daughters, getting away from the house and farm is tough.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I mentioned our 1930's kitchen so I'll post some pictures of that since this has sort of morphed into a 1930's thread. It is not 100% 1930's because...well we have 4 daughters so we need some modern conveniences, but we tried to mask some stuff like the microwave, freeze and refrigerator for the coffee creamer, but yet add a pitcher pump for the breakfast area for making coffee.

One bit of information though. With the islands, the little one hides the deep freezer within it so we do not have to go out to the mudroom to get frozen foods. The bridge that spans the two islands is because Katie is from another state and when her family comes up, A LOT of them come up, so we eat buffet style. The long island helps then, but drops down so we don't have to hike a mile out around them during most meals. You can see how its dropped down in the last picture.

It came out good, but took 3 years to build it. Oh yes, Katie was VERY patient.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

That looks like fun. There's no way in hell my wife would do it in her dress or anybody else's, but looks fun


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Really, really, really like your kitchen!

Shelia


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, nice kitchen, wish ours was about 50% bigger but was very limited on what we could do with ours.

Basement stairwell on the west wall of the kitchen, bathroom on the east wall, south wall is the back of the house and the north wall has the chimney in it and a hallway behind that to get to the stairwell that leads upstairs. Can't move the chimney as when they added that they built it up to each main beam on that floor then cut the beam out and notched the beam into the chimney so its a major structural member of the house. Couldn't even move the sink to the only window as thats crawl space and not even a real crawl space unless a person did some major digging, then access to it would be fun as it's field stone walls and I've yet to find a way to make a little neat hole in a fieldstone wall.

Had 10 days in the whole thing, being most were 14 hour days, that included jacking up the floor joists in their respective notches then making angle iron hangers as I jacked the main beam up till the bathroom floor was level, if I went higher to get the kitchen floor level then the bathroom would have been out of whack and since the bathroom has custom made cabinets I could only go so far before pushing the cabinets into the bathroom ceiling. Over all wasn't bad as it could have been.

Wife is happy with it though, happy wife happy life.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Very nice pictures


----------

